# Hoyo de Monterrey (Cuba) Epicure No. 2 Cigar Review - oops



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

didn't get the ratings right in my previous review of this great cigar

Read the full review here: Hoyo de Monterrey (Cuba) Epicure No. 2 Cigar Review - oops


----------

